# Karma and life after divorce



## Ron in Ontario

I think Karma is amazing! I left my ex-wife 7 years ago and discovered after I had left that my, (at the time), best friend who was also our mechanic had not been servicing our vehicles but my ex as well. Which would explain after the fact, why when her car needed something it would be done immediately, while mine would wait. And in talking to his now ex-wife at the time, a lot of the evenings that he had "training" to attend my ex-wife "had to work late". She also confided that he had been caught cheating on her several times prior.

When I got my own place two weeks later, I went back to pick up my stuff, a lot of it was either given away or thrown out, so I took what was left. When I got it to my new place, I set up my computer to discover that my hard drive had been removed and replaced with an older one. I didn't blame my ex for that as the original drive had many nude photos/videos of her on it. Although she and I had shared her photos with others while we were together, I could understand her not wanting me to have them after we were separated. However, when she had my drive switched out of my computer, she had one of her male co-workers do it for her, and although she was smart enough to make sure that I no longer had the photos, she allowed her male co-worker keep the drive as long as he promised to wipe the hard drive clean without explaining to him the reason why she wanted the drive wiped clean. So here it is seven years later, and obviously he didn't wipe that drive clean, as many of those photographs/videos of her posing/playing for the camera are starting to surface on the internet.

I on the other hand am now with a good woman and I am enjoying life! Gotta love Karma!


----------



## Left With 4.5

This post just made my day! lol


----------



## Ron in Ontario

Thanks, I knew that Karma was a b*t*h, but couldn't believe just how much until recently. I am enjoying my new life after divorce!


----------



## Left With 4.5

That is inspiring to hear (read)! It's been almost 4 months since I filed and i'm waiting on our divorce to end. I'm looking forward to start a new life after the divorce.....and hopefully the karma bus will hit my ex and his MOW.


----------



## the guy

WOW what a moment...kind a like " hey I know that women" after 7 years you must had to take a second look to make sure.


----------



## Ron in Ontario

Lol, I didn't need a second look and nor do I want to, her face is in almost every picture/video that she ever posed for, she certainly wasn't a shy woman. I'll bet she wished now that she would have erased the drive herself. Karma!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

Good to hear she got what she had coming to her!

Karma is a b1tch, but all of us b1tches aren't bad!


----------



## stillhoping

Ahh, Karma, I welcome her visit. I know what I deserve, my ex-????


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I've gotten some karmic justice but I keep waiting for him to have a heart attack. Awful, I know. His triglycerides were over 700 last I knew with a small artery 90% blocked. I know my daughter needs a dad though. A little longer, anyway.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I have had some karmic justice as well, EW, but the other woman is still alive! Grrr! Yeah, I know, I'm probably going to hell, but thats ok, I can kick her ass when we get there.


----------



## PeasNCarrots

^5 Ron! Gotta love Karma! I cant wait till Karma slaps my EXSO. I just wish I could be a fly on the wall!


----------



## Ron in Ontario

Yes Karma certainly is a b1tch, but we reap what we sow. And yes, SlowlyGettingWiser I know that not all you ladies are bad, just like not all of us guys are. Just seems like good people always end up with a bad guy or gal, opposites attract??


----------



## keko

Does she know they're on the web or no? If not print out a few pics with links and mail them to her. Make sure to type in some random name/address for the sender so it doesn't come back to you.


----------



## Ron in Ontario

-----------------------------------------------------------------Keko, years ago when we were together she would let me post them online after she lost a bet, of course I always made sure to blur her face as we had/have 3 children together. Not really something you want any of them or their friends to find. The ones circulating now though show her full face and a previously unposted video of her at play are also making the rounds. I don't have an email or street address for her, nor do I want to, but, in fairness to the kids, it would be good to give her the heads up before one of them of their friends find them.


----------



## aston

Ron in Ontario said:


> I think Karma is amazing! I left my ex-wife 7 years ago and discovered after I had left that my, (at the time), best friend who was also our mechanic had not been servicing our vehicles but my ex as well. Which would explain after the fact, why when her car needed something it would be done immediately, while mine would wait. And in talking to his now ex-wife at the time, a lot of the evenings that he had "training" to attend my ex-wife "had to work late". She also confided that he had been caught cheating on her several times prior.
> 
> When I got my own place two weeks later, I went back to pick up my stuff, a lot of it was either given away or thrown out, so I took what was left. When I got it to my new place, I set up my computer to discover that my hard drive had been removed and replaced with an older one. I didn't blame my ex for that as the original drive had many nude photos/videos of her on it. Although she and I had shared her photos with others while we were together, I could understand her not wanting me to have them after we were separated. However, when she had my drive switched out of my computer, she had one of her male co-workers do it for her, and although she was smart enough to make sure that I no longer had the photos, she allowed her male co-worker keep the drive as long as he promised to wipe the hard drive clean without explaining to him the reason why she wanted the drive wiped clean. So here it is seven years later, and obviously he didn't wipe that drive clean, as many of those photographs/videos of her posing/playing for the camera are starting to surface on the internet.
> 
> I on the other hand am now with a good woman and I am enjoying life! Gotta love Karma!


AMEN! Same here just found out ex used to have cyber sex with some air force dude that used to be in our friends circle! while we were married. So much for girls night out. 
Not trusting any woman thats for sure.


----------



## BigMac

Didn't she try to get back with you ever ?


----------



## Ron in Ontario

Hi BigMac. Yes, she did try her damnedest to try to get me back, she would show up where I was wearing next to nothing, (on a few occasions heels, stay-up stockings, under a coat that she would remove, make-up and a smile), both at my office and my new apartment, and she was calling night and day for the first 2 months. I even changed my number 3 times to no avail. Then when she finally got it that I wasn't coming back, she did try to commit suicide by swallowing a bottle of painkillers. She called to tell me about it, so I called an ambulance for her, told her to get help, it was over. They pumped her stomach, she made it through and moved away shortly thereafter. I haven't heard from her or any of our three kids, (all in their 20's), since I left. I'm happy now and enjoying life like I hadn't since before I met her. The only regret I have is that I didn't leave earlier in our relationship. It wasn't healthy for us or the kids.


----------



## aston

Ron in Ontario said:


> Hi BigMac. Yes, she did try her damnedest to try to get me back, she would show up where I was wearing next to nothing, (on a few occasions heels, stay-up stockings, under a coat that she would remove, make-up and a smile), both at my office and my new apartment, and she wous calling night and day for the first 2 months. I even changed my number 3 times to no avail. Then when she finally got it that I wasn't coming back, she did try to commit suicide by swallowing a bottle of painkillers. She called to tell me about it, so I called an ambulance for her, told her to get help, it was over. They pumped her stomach, she made it through and moved away shortly thereafter. I haven't heard from her or any of our three kids, (all in their 20's), since I left. I'm happy now and enjoying life like I hadn't since before I met her. The only regret I have is that I didn't leave earlier in our relationship. It wasn't healthy for us or the kids.



I find it interesting how they try to "kill" themselves after they realize what they lost.
If a person really wants to kill themselves they won't create theatrics....they'd be dead with a suicide note. Just saying...


----------



## Ron in Ontario

True enough, just a last ditch attempt to see if you'll cave in to their demands, which I had absolutely no intentions of doing for any reason.


----------



## BigMac

Thanks , did she even say what made her want to come back ?

I find it very interesting !


----------



## SadSamIAm

You haven't seen your kids since you left? 7 years?

What happened in your relationship with your wife to cause you to lose your children? I know they are in their 20s, but why haven't you seen them?


----------



## Ron in Ontario

BigMac, she just didn't want me to be with anyone else, dunno why not, she had already been with my so called best friend.

SadSamIam, despite the fact that I was the one who drove them everywhere and did everything with them, including taking our daughter and her friends shopping for their grad dresses, when the ex moved away, they all moved to wherever with her. Haven't seen or heard from any of them since.


----------



## Chuck71

High 5 dude! Keep on rocking in the free world NY


----------



## legiox

Never wish bad things to happen to people, but I hope Karma catches up to my STBXW. Leaving me to live the single life and blaming me for everything that has happened got old. I hope one day some form of negative Karma catches up to her.


----------



## Ron in Ontario

Ya, I didn't wish any bad things on her, it just happened, I think it's pretty funny. When we broke up she was always running me down, calling family and friends to tell them what a pervert I was, etc., and then through her own rush to get rid of things gave away a hard drive with her nude and semi-nude pictures and videos of her at play. Kind of ironic that it's her who's pasted all over the internet and I had nothing to do with it. Life goes on, and it's going well for me.


----------



## DaKarmaTrain!

Ron in Ontario said:


> Ya, I didn't wish any bad things on her, it just happened, I think it's pretty funny. When we broke up she was always running me down, calling family and friends to tell them what a pervert I was, etc., and then through her own rush to get rid of things gave away a hard drive with her nude and semi-nude pictures and videos of her at play. Kind of ironic that it's her who's pasted all over the internet and I had nothing to do with it. Life goes on, and it's going well for me.


Hi Ron, how did you find out about these pictures/videos of her on the internet?


----------



## aston

DaKarmaTrain! said:


> Hi Ron, how did you find out about these pictures/videos of her on the internet?


You will be surprised how things "show up" after separation. I recall my ex used to give me *hit about watching porn on the web yet I'll wake up some weekend mornings to her poking herself while watching porn DVD's that she bought from amazon as a way to "spice things up for us".
Needless to say after we separated I found naked pics and webcamming / cyber sessions with the guy shes seeing now (nice guy by the way) on her computer. Yes I was on her computer because I was over to help her with a few things at her request. these things happen so to question why/how you run into them is a pretty rhetorical question.
No one here will say they will resist the urge to look into other folders if the were on their exes computer. Though I'm over it....we had a good laugh about it.


----------



## Ron in Ontario

DaKarmaTrain! said:


> Hi Ron, how did you find out about these pictures/videos of her on the internet?


One of my buddies sent me a couple of links marked not safe for work as he often did did, I opened them and one link was a video of her and the other a link to a site with her nude pictures.


----------



## DaKarmaTrain!

aston said:


> You will be surprised how things "show up" after separation. I recall my ex used to give me *hit about watching porn on the web yet I'll wake up some weekend mornings to her poking herself while watching porn DVD's that she bought from amazon as a way to "spice things up for us".
> Needless to say after we separated I found naked pics and webcamming / cyber sessions with the guy shes seeing now (nice guy by the way) on her computer. Yes I was on her computer because I was over to help her with a few things at her request. these things happen so to question why/how you run into them is a pretty rhetorical question.
> No one here will say they will resist the urge to look into other folders if the were on their exes computer. Though I'm over it....we had a good laugh about it.


Naw, I'm just wondering if someone tipped him off/he discovered online for himself.

My STBXW got it in her head she could model, and began answering ads from Craiglist :slap: as that is where all the reputable modeling agents hang out. According to her friends she answered an ad, met the 'agent' in a hotel and wound up sleeping with him. I'm sure pics were taken (maybe nude??) and maybe even her 'session' being secretly recorded. 

This was last May, and needless to say she isn't walking the runways of Milan - or doing anything else even remotely close to modeling :rofl: I betcha there may be stuff with her now floating around the internet somewhere...would LOVE to be able to find something to bring to my next custody hearing


----------



## DaKarmaTrain!

Ron in Ontario said:


> One of my buddies sent me a couple of links marked not safe for work as he often did did, I opened them and one link was a video of her and the other a link to a site with her nude pictures.


He just stumbled across them??


----------



## Ron in Ontario

aston said:


> You will be surprised how things "show up" after separation. I recall my ex used to give me *hit about watching porn on the web yet I'll wake up some weekend mornings to her poking herself while watching porn DVD's that she bought from amazon as a way to "spice things up for us".
> Needless to say after we separated I found naked pics and webcamming / cyber sessions with the guy shes seeing now (nice guy by the way) on her computer. Yes I was on her computer because I was over to help her with a few things at her request. these things happen so to question why/how you run into them is a pretty rhetorical question.
> No one here will say they will resist the urge to look into other folders if the were on their exes computer. Though I'm over it....we had a good laugh about it.


I wasn't surprised that there were nude pictures and video of her as she allowed me to take pictures and videos of her while we were together. I was surprised to see them online though and she only has herself to blame. When we split up I moved out and until I found a place of my own, I left everything but my clothing at our house. At some point she had a male co-worker who was a computer geek over to erase my hard drive, only problem for her is that instead of erasing my 250 Gb hard dive he swapped it out for a much smaller 32Gb hard drive. When I finally picked up my belongings and got them to my new place I realized immediately that all my files, etc.. were gone and checked the properties on my computer only to find my drive had been switched. I asked her about it and she said that she had only asked him to erase it. I told her then, (2006), that I hope you really trust him because all her pictures and video were on it. Now sure enough a few years later her pics and video are all over the internet. Karma does come around to bite people in the a$$.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

DaKarmaTrain! said:


> My STBXW got it in her head she could model, and began answering ads from Craiglist :slap: as that is where all the reputable modeling agents hang out. According to her friends she answered an ad, met the 'agent' in a hotel and wound up sleeping with him. I'm sure pics were taken (maybe nude??) and maybe even her 'session' being secretly recorded.
> 
> This was last May, and needless to say she isn't walking the runways of Milan - or doing anything else even remotely close to modeling :rofl: I betcha there may be stuff with her now floating around the internet somewhere...would LOVE to be able to find something to bring to my next custody hearing


Is she REALLY that stupid? Or is it naivete? :slap: :rofl: 

I tell my kids all the time.."Most people out there are stupid" and it's things like this that prove my point.


----------



## DaKarmaTrain!

Freak On a Leash said:


> Is she REALLY that stupid? Or is it naivete? :slap: :rofl:
> 
> I tell my kids all the time.."Most people out there are stupid" and it's things like this that prove my point.


Oh absolutely! 

The story about her sleeping with the 'agent' could be crap, but she told me herself she was answering ads on Craiglist last February...then her 'friends' last May were spreading that around. The absolutely scary thing about the whole situation was a buddy forwarded me an article (I told him about this) from a Toronto paper in July...it was about a guy being charged with rape after luring two teenage girls to a hotel room for 'modeling' opportunities from ads placed on Craiglist...and raping them...maybe Prince Charming there was the same one STBXW saw???


----------



## Freak On a Leash

DaKarmaTrain! said:


> Oh absolutely!
> 
> The absolutely scary thing about the whole situation was a buddy forwarded me an article (I told him about this) from a Toronto paper in July...it was about a guy being charged with rape after luring two teenage girls to a hotel room for 'modeling' opportunities from ads placed on Craiglist...and raping them...maybe Prince Charming there was the same one STBXW saw???


 That would be really horrible and if it's true your X is probably feeling ashamed, embarrassed and a host of other things. 

I don't even know where to go with that... Except to beware of Craigslist for certain things..


----------



## DaKarmaTrain!

Freak On a Leash said:


> That would be really horrible and if it's true your X is probably feeling ashamed, embarrassed and a host of other things.
> 
> I don't even know where to go with that... Except to beware of Craigslist for certain things..


I even WARNED her last February about answering ads like this...but, if true, it is like everything else that happened in our marriage where advice fell on deaf ears...

Ah well, c'est la vie...


----------



## DaKarmaTrain!

Sorry Ron, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## Ron in Ontario

DaKarmaTrain! said:


> Sorry Ron, didn't mean to hijack your thread.



No worries! To answer your question at the bottom of page 2, my friend just found them. He was looking for nasty locals, all he typed in was C*NT and our city and there were all kinds of results with her name. Then he typed in her name, both when she was married to me and her maiden name and discovered that there are tons of sites with her pics and video out there. I'll bet she doesn't trust co-workers to do anything anymore.


----------



## Chuck71

How classic lmfao


----------



## Ron in Ontario

Chuck71 said:


> How classic lmfao


Ya, very classic, and oh so classy! When we split up she was calling all of my family and friends telling them what a pervert I was, and at the time I didn't say a word about how she loved to pose for pictures and videos. Or how when we would go for a drive, or a walk on a nearby public hiking trail or to shoot a game of pool she would wear high heels, stay-up stockings, a VERY short skirt, no panties, a sheer top without a bra, make-up and a smile. Never once was she forced to do so, and on one occassion she wore a swimsuit that was 100% transparent once it got wet to her sisters for a family BBQ. She was the hit of the party once she jumped in the pool and it got wet and all the guys including three of our teenage nephews were staring at her basically nude body.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

She sounds like a really classy chick. Not. 

Don't get me wrong. I'm no prude. I can see doing that stuff with your husband when you are alone but at a family BBQ? Come on..Puleez...

My H took some pics of me at times. One time we were kayaking and he got some interesting shots of me but we were the only ones on the river. I don't think he'd put them on the net. It's not his style. 

You wife seems like quite the exhibitionist. I'll bet she doesn't mind much that she's out there.


----------



## Ron in Ontario

Freak On a Leash said:


> She sounds like a really classy chick. Not.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm no prude. I can see doing that stuff with your husband when you are alone but at a family BBQ? Come on..Puleez...
> 
> My H took some pics of me at times. One time we were kayaking and he got some interesting shots of me but we were the only ones on the river. I don't think he'd put them on the net. It's not his style.
> 
> You wife seems like quite the exhibitionist. I'll bet she doesn't mind much that she's out there.


Well, I can't say that I minded her being an exhibitionist, it was exciting, but, yes, the family BBQ/swim party was definitely a little weird and pushing several boundaries. It was 100% absolutely sheer, nothing was hidden, she might better have just removed it all together. It took about 6 months to get our nephews to stop coming over to the house almost every day of the week. She was 26 and because they were her 2 older sisters kids, they were 17, 18 and 19, and very much aware of what they were seeing.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

She sounds like a real head case. 

I'm all for being wild and crazy and having fun. I'm like that myself but doing that at a family BBQ? That's just totally inappropriate. Did her sisters say anything to her?

Oh, I'm sure the nephews loved it..


----------



## Ron in Ontario

No, her sisters never did find out, at least not that I know of. I'm sure that they would have been a wee bit pissed. I'm pretty sure that the brother-in-laws and nephews didn't mention it to them. They were inside getting supper ready as neither of them were interested in swimming. It was typical for them to be inside anytime we went there. Yes, She became the center of our nephews universe for about 6 months afterwards.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

:rofl: I'm sure there were quite a few "pup tents" at that pool party..


----------



## Ron in Ontario

and judging by the way the nephews came around all the time I'm sure there were several afterwards as well. The Brother-in-laws didn't mind the view either. I was used to seeing her like that and nude at public beaches, but it was the first and only time around family. I don't know if it was planned or accidental and don't care now, because I don't have to deal with it anymore.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Ron in Ontario said:


> and judging by the way the nephews came around all the time I'm sure there were several afterwards as well.


Reminds me of that video "Stacy's Mom" by the group Fountains of Wayne. 

Fountains of Wayne - Stacy's Mom - YouTube


----------



## Ron in Ontario

Freak On a Leash said:


> Reminds me of that video "Stacy's Mom" by the group Fountains of Wayne.
> 
> Fountains of Wayne - Stacy's Mom - YouTube


muahahaha!!!!! Ya, I guess it does resemble something like that!


----------



## Chuck71

LOL that video reminded me of all those Lita Ford MTV videos back in the 80's how classic!


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Chuck71 said:


> LOL that video reminded me of all those Lita Ford MTV videos back in the 80's. how classic!


Back when MTV actually had MUSIC. What a concept!  My kids don't even know what the "M" in MTV actually stands for.


----------



## Chuck71

Couldn't agree more! Curt Loder giving the music news and videos 50 minutes per hour. And Saturday night.....Headbangers Ball!! Now I'm glad I taped a few of those episodes. Maybe Library of Congress may pay a pretty penny for them in 2033.


----------



## Love And Light

Karma is a very sensitive word and subject so I don't want to get too ****y about this as I definitely don't want it coming back to me. Long story short, my marriage was over before it began, we shouldn't have even married but it seemed the thing to do. I announced the big D and moved out. My life went on, I met someone and have been happy. My XH reminds me each time we speak that I will never have long lasting happiness, I will never have a man like him, and on and on. I don't defend myself or argue, I just take the verbal bashing. Here it is today and I am happy to report I am still happy and he is still bitter. He cannot seem to let the anger go and it's eating him up. 
That's my karma story. 
Love & Light


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Chuck71 said:


> Couldn't agree more! Curt Loder giving the music news and videos 50 minutes per hour. And Saturday night.....Headbangers Ball!! Now I'm glad I taped a few of those episodes. Maybe Library of Congress may pay a pretty penny for them in 2033.


:smthumbup: Headbangers Ball..awesome.


----------

